# Paph venustum award



## li'l frog (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi -- I'm posting these for Slippery, who has been having problems getting them on. This Paph has an HCC from several years ago, and was recently awarded a CCM of 86. It also was shown at the Orchid Growers' Guild show in Madison, where it won blue, Best of Class, President's Award, and Best in Show.

We're having problems living with Slippery these days.:evil:


----------



## eggshells (Feb 12, 2013)

Holy crap! I can only dream... Wonder how old is this plant?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 12, 2013)

Somebody knows how to grow venustum!


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice venustum


----------



## slippery (Feb 12, 2013)

*Paph. venustum award*

The plant was purchased as a small seedling 6 years ago in the spring
and by December the same year it was sending up a spike. It had a
small setback in 2010 (stepped on) and lost 3 growths, but it's back.
This plant wants to BLOOM. On two previous bloomings, it has bloomed
on new growth with only one 1" tall leaf.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, 10 blooms (that I could see/count), 1 opening, and 3 buds. Very impressive. What is its' name?


----------



## Ruth (Feb 12, 2013)

> It also was shown at the Orchid Growers' Guild show in Madison, where it won blue, Best of Class, President's Award, and Best in Show.


Wow! I can see why.


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Somebody knows how to grow venustum!



That awesome. I've seen a couple of monster venustums over the years, but this is the cleanest and maybe the best flower quality I've seen.


----------



## couscous74 (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## Stone (Feb 12, 2013)

Perfect!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2013)

slippery said:


> The plant was purchased as a small seedling 6 years ago in the spring
> and by December the same year it was sending up a spike. It had a
> small setback in 2010 (stepped on) and lost 3 growths, but it's back.
> This plant wants to BLOOM. On two previous bloomings, it has bloomed
> on new growth with only one 1" tall leaf.


That is a very nice venustum -- congratulations, Slippery!

It says you joined in 09, but this is post #1. Please tell us a little about yourself and your orchids.


----------



## abax (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd like to hear more about you and your magic wand! I've never seen
such a gorgeous venustum. Congratulations and the awards are well-deserved.


----------



## cabnc (Feb 13, 2013)

Do you now the parents and who made the cross ? What is the clonal name for this plant ?

Charlie


----------



## emydura (Feb 13, 2013)

Both a wonderful clone and specimen. The plant also looks immaculate. The leaves are wonderful. I could never see my plant multiplying enough to get that many flowers.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 13, 2013)

Great blooms, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Feb 13, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 13, 2013)

that's lovely. Would really like to see a bigger picture to appreciate it better.


----------



## vandaalex (Feb 13, 2013)

GREAT JOB SLIPPERY!
Waiting for a division;-)


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 13, 2013)

li'l frog said:


> It also was shown at the Orchid Growers' Guild show in Madison, where it won blue, Best of Class, President's Award, and Best in Show.



This plant was stunning in person. As good as this photo is it doesn't really do it justice. The phrase 'glowing with health' made real, it practically had an aura. I wasn't the only Paph person who lost a few minutes in slack-jawed rapture.


----------



## slippery (Feb 13, 2013)

*Paph. venustum award*

SlipperFan and abax: I'm located in the Chicago area, grow my orchids, mostly slippers, under natural light...3 kitchen windows, side by side, eastern
exposure on a metro shelving unit. I have less than one hundred plants. My 
favorite time of the day is the morning, before I head off to work. I make the coffee, pull up the shades, and with cup in hand look over my collection...
sometimes I'm surprised at how much can happen overnight. I believe that
having a smaller, more manageable collection gives one a grower's advantage.
In looking over my orchids every day, it's easier to spot a potential problem and "nip it in the bud" so to speak.


wjs2nd and cabnc: 15 flowers, all open now, the clonal name is 'Bloomin'
Fool'... and it certainly lives up to its moniker. The plant tag just reads
venustum x sib.

vandaalex: I'm going to take this one further, but as soon as the plant begins to fall apart....

Thank you all for your generous comments...................J


----------



## eggshells (Feb 13, 2013)

Great job slippery, sometimes I wish that my plants go on to vegetative mode instead of blooming right away so I can get a flush of blooms. (Wouldn't wish this for my multiflorals)


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 13, 2013)

First let me congratulate Slippery for a job well done. Next, I'd like to address the vegatatlive growth then lots of flowers. I've not tried this myself, but I've heard of people keeping there plants very dark so that they grow and don't flower. Then they pull them out from that dark (under the bench) situation and hit them with light and then they burst into flower all at once. I'm not in anyway saying the Slipery has done this but even if he had it's not a problem.


----------



## slippery (Feb 13, 2013)

*Paph. venustum award*

First, thank you. Next, no need to put this one under
the bench; there is plenty of vegetative growth every
year and it has flowered every year since I've had it.
Interesting concept though.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 14, 2013)

Great plant and great culture!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations Slippery, I saw this "Blooming Fool" HCC/CCM/AOS in Madison, and it was glorious. Well done. And as with all your plants, you are an exceptional grower. 

For those that have not seen his plants, while this may be his current 'show plant' most of his Paphs are well on their way to becoming specimens like this one. He is also very particular about which Paphs become part of his permanent collection. The first time they bloom, if they are not up to snuff they are gifted or sold off right away and the next candidate is put in its place to get just the 'right ones' for the collection. As a result, he has a nice collection of exceptional Paphs well on their way to be a collection of CCM worthy Paphs. Quality over quantity is his focus and it really pays. And he does have enough plants he always has something good to bring to IOS club meetings. I always take note of what he brings in.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful plant! It was definitely one of the highlights of the Madison show this year. Can't seem to find a previous HCC/AOS award to this clone in AQ+ so I'm assuming both awards were granted in Madison?


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 14, 2013)

Excellent growing! Good job and congratulation!!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

That is awesome! you are clearly an excellent grower. would love to see more photos of your collection!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 15, 2013)

If you want to see it in person, it's at the Chicago Suburban Orchid Show, in Wheaton, at the DuPage County Fairgrounds. Info for the show at the web page for Batavia Orchid Society.

It still looks good several weeks after its CCM, worth a bit of a drive.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## phraggy (Feb 17, 2013)

Just a great big WOW!!!

ED


----------



## chrismende (Mar 31, 2013)

Great growing! I also want to add my bemusement over your handle "slippery!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trithor (Apr 1, 2013)

For once I find myself speechless! It might be a bit more than a simple drive to come and see this plant in person, but I have to say I am tempted. This is incredible! Please post some more pictures of your collection, after Leo's comments I am sure there are a few of us hoping to see more of your growing.


----------

